# Will they even take me seriously?



## hometowngal (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new member..as of 2 minutes ago. I was just wondering..I'm from the south shore. I'm 31. I took the civil service exam about 8 years ago, and did pretty well, but then married..I had kids and the whole nine yards.
Well, I guess I'm wondering if I'm even too old for to be considered for a postion in the police department? I do have a degree in criminal justice, and I am certainly in shape enough, ..but I am 31. Before I go through taking the exam again, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the age bracket is that one must into?
And if I'm not too old, does anyone have any clue where to begin finding out about the next exam in my area?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

www.mass.gov That should help you....women are in a bit of an advantage where Depts are specifically looking for qualified applicants all the time...start looking and good luck.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1

And welcome ot the board.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You've come a long way ba...

Seriously, you need to just go for it. Look at one of the Auxiliary units on the South Shore like Randolph, Rockland, Whitman etc. Then take the exam and see what happens.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Also try non C/S towns, (Plympton comes to mind quickly).


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- First of all, wipe away any notion that *1*. being a woman. *2*. being 31. *3.* having children/family, are in some way undesireable qualities. If you doubt yourself, others will follow suit.

- Start fresh, follow links given above - sign up, score well and keep yourself strong, positive and focused while you wait for your chance.

- Best of luck.


----------



## Vindicated (Apr 29, 2007)

The MBTA is only hiring bi-lingual and minorities candidates, definately put them down on your list when you take the exam. They have not reached past D-Vets as well, so if you can speak more than one language and/or a minority, MBTA is the ticket for the forseeable future.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Like everyone has said...just go for it. Best of luck.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

cmagryan said:


> - First of all, wipe away any notion that *1*. being a woman. *2*. being 31. *3.* having children/family, are in some way undesireable qualities. If you doubt yourself, others will follow suit.
> 
> - Start fresh, follow links given above - sign up, score well and keep yourself strong, positive and focused while you wait for your chance.
> 
> - Best of luck.


+1


8MORE said:


> Also try non C/S towns, (Plympton comes to mind quickly).


As does Hanson. Pay attention to the cape towns which are right now starting to ramp up the hiring process for summer help. Check the thread on Welfleet that was just posted. Your commute may suck, but you'll do do some good teeth cutting.
Also not sure if it's too late, but:



> Recently, Law Enforcement Dimensions scheduled an Entrance Exam for the Rochester Police Department on January 24, 2009.
> 
> Perhaps you know someone who is thinking of getting involved in law enforcement.
> 
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


>


Wow, Koz. Ouch.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Now, now.. Let us not lose our sense of humor.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Now, now.. Let us not lose our sense of humor.....


Koz, if I had posted that, the computers at a certain newspaper would be smoking right about now.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh I well imagine my friend...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Koz, that's some funny shit.:L:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

hometowngal said:


> Hi, I'm a new member..as of 2 minutes ago. I was just wondering..I'm from the south shore. I'm 31. I took the civil service exam about 8 years ago, and did pretty well, but then married..I had kids and the whole nine yards.
> Well, I guess I'm wondering if I'm even too old for to be considered for a postion in the police department? I do have a degree in criminal justice, and I am certainly in shape enough, ..but I am 31. Before I go through taking the exam again, I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the age bracket is that one must into?
> And if I'm not too old, does anyone have any clue where to begin finding out about the next exam in my area?


I would go after any of the multiple summer officer openings that are available. Start googling all of the coastal towns in your area, and find their town websites. They are advertised on there many times. Good Luck.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


>


- Believe me, there are many a night I silently curse the Women's Lib movement .... !


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't hurt to try


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The oldest guy in my academy class was 50, the youngest was 23. The average age was around 30. There were a few people in their 40's. It is not too late by any stretch, go for it.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I totally understand where you're coming from....I'm going to be 28 next month, married and putting the baby making on hold in hopes that in the next few years I can get a job on a department....although I don't have any kids I do feel your pain in terms of being close to "old" in c/s years, especially in this awful economy. As females though, we do stand some chance. Keep your hopes up and good luck in the upcoming exam.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Vindicated said:


> The MBTA is only hiring bi-lingual and minorities candidates, definately put them down on your list when you take the exam. They have not reached past D-Vets as well, so if you can speak more than one language and/or a minority, MBTA is the ticket for the forseeable future.


But don't they still have to make those hires by scores (ie, 10s first)?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hawk19 said:


> But don't they still have to make those hires by scores (ie, 10s first)?


Any department can call for a foreign language list and only those that speak the language will be on it.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah, but what about hiring minorities?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hawk19 said:


> Ah, but what about hiring minorities?


You kill two birds with one stone...


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Crap. Gotta learn me some of that foreigntalk, I suppose.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been looking into buying the Rosetta Stone...it's 450 bucks! Looking for used ones now...



Hawk19 said:


> Crap. Gotta learn me some of that foreigntalk, I suppose.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Then, you've got to hope whatever departments you apply to are looking for the language you've learned. I'm guessing Portuguese and Spanish are safe bets, maybe?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

L4 I've looked for them used and they are still expensive!

I would agree Hawk, Portuguese and Spanish


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

The original post was a question about being too old. Anyone that asks that question is just looking for an early excuse for why they didn't make it through or into an academy. I know someone very well that went through the local academy at age 34, 2 young kids, married with a mortgage. Finished near the top of his class and won the PT award. A year later (35 years old) went through the SPA. Don't look for excuses why you can't do it....know that you can. 

To quote the late, great Yoda, "Try not. Do or do not, there is no try."


----------

